
Dropbox Apps Removed From App Store - alpb
http://www.redorbit.com/news/technology/1112527627/dropbox-apps-removed-from-app-store/
======
wlesieutre
For the curious, this was resolved in a new Dropbox SDK that didn't include
any links to the Dropbox website

------
AdrianRossouw
old article. (may).

~~~
gm
Yea, that plus the thing has already been resolved, the apps are back on

